

$1 Meal for Grand Opening in SLU, Downtown Seattle by SpoonRocket - xdite
http://spoonrocket.com

======
dang
Putting "Show HN" on a post such as this is so abusive that it makes me
realize that either we or the community need to vet the Show HNs before they
go up. Having rules is clearly not enough.

------
jitl
Spoonrocket was wonderful when they first opened in Berkeley. Fairly good
quality of meal for $5, delivered in 5 minutes? Awesome. But as they scaled,
the quality of the food plummeted to just-above-American-Airlines status, and
delivery times soared from 5 minutes to 30 minutes. And they raised their
prices, to boot.

They used to do steak and mashed potatoes in plastic containers fairly
regularly. Now you get a dry meal who's moisture content has been totally
absorbed by a soggy cardboard container.

I went from a huge fan who ordered Spoonrocket multiple times a week to an
outspoken critic. Enjoy Spoonrocket when it opens in your market, because
it'll get really shitty in 3 months.

~~~
gxespino
Makes you wonder whether it's truly possible to get good food fast, and cheap.
In any service industry its usually pick two and forget the other. In a food
delivery startup, which two would you prefer the most? Good food, fast, or
cheap.

------
smokey_the_bear
SpoonRocket's food was at first good, then bad, now I think it is good again
(though expensive). However, I am unwilling to order it because the vehicles
drive recklessly around my very family oriented neighborhood, and I don't want
to encourage it.

------
cushychicken
I'm super unclear on where this food comes from. Do they make it themselves?
Do they order from someone else?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
The meal advertised comes from Skillet, which has three locations and a food
truck in Seattle: [http://skilletstreetfood.com](http://skilletstreetfood.com)

